
Small-town America is primed to beat Silicon Valley in innovation - gatsby
https://medium.com/@scobleizer/here-s-how-small-town-america-is-primed-to-beat-silicon-valley-in-innovation-3923049865ed#.157e0tv0x
======
jonbarcus
Definitely and interesting read.

I agree that small towns are becoming more friendly to entrepreneurship (of
the tech variety) and should only help innovation since talent that might not
want to risk the move to Silicon Valley and instead take a safer job with an
older company might consider startups closer to home.

This is definitely a net-positive for innovation.

